# **** Make'in the Dust Fly ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

After figth'in all the snow and rain and cold and wind this last month haul'in timber into the outfit, I finally started to make the saw dust fly on the mill. Between cut'in boards and hay'in this year--- the summer up here is gonna be short.

Have a few thousand feet of board and bat to run out--- an addition to cut--- and a custom built ranch table (material pictured) for an outfit south of town--- I'm gonna be busier than a beaver in an aspen lot.lol.

I'm cut'in all the short stuff first--- then I'll attach the track extension to the mill and run out some long orders. A fella came by and wants some bridge timbers (his trees) --- that's gonna make the old ford tractor grunt.

The photo is a 25" bug bit stand'in dead Douglas fir. I got two 2"x18" book matched flitches out of the fir for the ranch table.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good there Cat, some shiny new equipment laying around, even a new chain, life is good.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

How many bales you put up a year Cat?

I sure like your mill, its one nice machine!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You've got the eye of an eagle Rick, spot'in that new chain the way ya did. That's a brand new Logrite cant hook too. My old peavey was really want'in to do the Swampbuck thing and retire.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I didn't want to highlight all your new stuff!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I run enough hay to make me wish I was in my 20's again.

Sold the old circle mill not too long ago--- that's why that bandmill is still on the shiney side.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish you were closer Cat. I could use a bit of lumber.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A one-man gang there, Cat!

A man who can't find work ain't lookin' very hard now is he?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm still a newbie here Cat, did not realize you had suicide machine before. A friend of the families about 8miles north as the crow flies is a sawyer. No pine here though all hardwood. Oak , Maple, Hickory, Ash, Walnut, Hickory, Cherry and the like.

We cheat with hay. Nothing but 1100 pound round bales here and the cab is dust free and air conditioned...SORRY. But yeah I understand the 20 year old thing. We used to put up 6,000 bales a summer. I miss those young years, it was good work for a 12-18 year old.

Thank you for the photo's,,,and the chat Sir!

Larry


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm jealous, I always wanted a mill all the log work I do and the other odds and ends I make, it's a tool I've always wanted to expand with. Great looking material Cat, should make some fine looking board and batt.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Gonna head across the mountain today and load a few pieces of blue stain I fell yesterday afternoon. They are always interesting to mill since no two have the same grain pattern.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Is it bug kill?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- we have blue beetle bit and every now and again some red will show up. Cut a Ponderosa last week that had some purple stain in it but never got to cut it open. One of the cabinet makers in town bought it right off the truck.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some of that stained wood is real nice, especially in the pines.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hopefully this tree maybe special--- it has a lightning strike and there a lot of sap up against the wound. Its old growth and must have had a tuff life--- lightning--- bugs--- and in its final stand--- my Stihl saw.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I cut 310 bf of blue stain ponderosa (pic) yesterday--- it was worth the long haul on a "really" bad road. When I get the old bones move'in tomorrow--- I have a short load of city walnut I'm gonna rip open.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never seen anything like that around here. Hard to beat Mother Nature. Bet, that would look fantastic with some clear on it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A friend of mine was a lumber grader - he kept all the stained trim ends and did the walls of his shop with them + adding some clear coat on it - turned out awesome.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking wood, sure would look good on the ceiling of a cabin !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's really nice. I was thinking tabletop.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I really like the blue stain pine, it's some beautiful wood. Here's a picture of a ceiling we did over the winter in mountain cabin. It was a fun project. We had the material there ahead of time and rode snowmobiles in to do the project.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! That looks a lot like my place but I have boring old tongue and groove


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Gotta take a break for a couple days since I'm outta logs.

Those walnut logs were "hard"--- but I finished the last of them late afternoon.

Pic is a 3" X 7'3" live edge mantle.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good, it will be nice all done up.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Had to go back to see that new chain but Buddy I did noticed the New Cant Hook LOL* :biggrin: :biggrin: Don't Retire Cat You'll get Fat like ME- *{** NICE LUMBER }----SB*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! It's cool when something can be so real in this world of synthetics.

I even remember when chrome was put over steel.

I used knotty cedar tongue and groove for my garage siding. Love it.

Good looking stuff, men.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn Catcapper that is some nice looking stuff! When I get around to building a house I may hit you up. We are getting a little crowded with the wife and I and our 2 little ones in an apartment over the garage/shop!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Built a new log arch for the small trailer a couple weeks ago. The pivots are cut from a JD spring chisel tool carrier. Ha--- give a ******* a torch and a welder and he'll build anything. So far I've picked 3000 lbs. with it so I guess its gonna stay around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Cat. Looks like you're gonna do a little more sawing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- I found some more walnut.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good, need a roller to go across the back of the trailer.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Now that I think of it--- the arch would probably make a pretty good power skinner for coyotes. The 12,000 lbs winch should be able to yank a few hides. I'll have to give it a try this season.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

"Catcapper the inventor"


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

With that setup, you could put a few hooks on the trailer and some on the arch and when done calling hang all the coyotes at once and with one pull. Skin them all !!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- I'd probably get some kind of award for that PW.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Add a chain and gambrel, bolt some vice grips to hold the hide and it will double this winter for a mechanical yote skinner! Hahaha (Which reminds me I still owe you all a photo of mine.)

I wish I lived closer Cat. I would love to skin the outside of my Trapping Vardo trailer with your blue stain pine boards.

Like your post and pictures allot, thank you.

Larry


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Headed out yesterday to forest ground to pick up some mill feed.

3 nice White Spruce logs on the trailer--- about 600 bf.

It was a bit of a challenge get'in them on the deck. Had to back the trailer in about 80 yards through an S bend on the side of the mountain through some pretty tight trees. The trailer was sit'in sideways on a 8 degree slope. Once the logs were up on the deck, there wasn't any move'in them till I pulled out onto flat ground. Made it back to the outfit safe and sound--- the only causality was a broken tail light lens on the trailer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like fresh felled wood, knot less I would say.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wood is work, that's for sure. I laugh at those advertisements that went along with the outdoor furnaces: Free Heat.

Sure. Not counting the machinery, fuel, and labor and the electricity to run a water pump. Oh yeah, forgot about the cost of the furnace, plumbing, and electrical.

Log on, Cat!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your right Glen--- the only free stuff a fella gets from work'in the timber is sweat, a bit of bleed'in and sore bones at the end of the day.lol.

Pic 1 * Got a nice stack out of the first WS I milled. Most of the stack is 6/4 X 18" wide with one live edge. The top outside board is 10/4 X 19" wide w/live edge that's sold to a local contractor.

Pic 2 * Things were go'in well, so I thought I'd press my luck just a bit and tossed a city cut walnut log on the mill to fill another mantle order. Scanned it with the metal detector and it said I was good to go. I had the piece cut down to 7" X 14" with one more pass to go when I heard that nasty sound. Four nails in 13"--- damn--- didn't need that blade anyway.

One of these days I'm gonna knock off saw'in that city timber.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats a pretty stack you got going Dave. Nice job backing that trailer in for the snatch.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ouch on the nails.


----------

